# Magic loom



## Pattie1234 (Feb 10, 2013)

Does anyone have instructions on magic looms?They are metal and come in 3 sizes but I can not find directions on how to use them.Anyone have any ideas where I can find them ?


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Is this it?


----------



## Pattie1234 (Feb 10, 2013)

That is not the same thing this is a loom from the 1970s and a set of 3 all metal and uses yarn,I guess it is almost like the butterfly loom but this come 3 different sizes.


----------



## Angela c (Dec 12, 2013)

Hope this helps 

http://patternsalacarte.blogspot.co.uk/2011/07/update-to-funky-little-flower-looms.html


----------



## Pattie1234 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you so much, I have been looking for days for this.


----------



## RenaChristine (Jun 25, 2011)

http://www.eloomanation.com/looms.php

There are some helpful hints on this site for working with "weave-it" type looms.


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

Can you post a picture of them?


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

I have one of those, from when I was younger. In fact I also have a bag full of little flowers that I was going to make an afghan but never got around to finish it. I'm not sure if it has the instruction with it, but I will look. Have to find where it put it.


----------



## ladyofcamelot (Jun 19, 2011)

also on eloomnation they have projects for the loom that you can print out - that is the site I use for mine


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

1970's metal hand loom The Magic Square in three sizes with patterns directions 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/VTG-MAGIC-LOOM-SET-OF-3-GRANNY-STAR-SQUARE-WEAVING-METAL-LOOMS-INSTRUCTIONS-/141282776925?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20e51c175d

Metal Magic Loom Kit
http://www.etsy.com/listing/186222329/metal-magic-loom-kit


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

RenaChristine said:


> http://www.eloomanation.com/looms.php
> 
> There are some helpful hints on this site for working with "weave-it" type looms.


Thanks. I was looking for this for ages!


----------

